# Travel Destinations > Europe >  ADVANTAGES of aluminum stage barrier

## Shizhan

ADVANTAGES of aluminum stage barrier

Safety

Integral step on aluminum stage barrier for security

personnel to stand on and control the crowd

Barricades lock together side-by-side to prevent crowd from breaking barricade wall

Powder coat or corrosion resistant clear coat finish on barricade to prevent rust

Efficiency


Set up aluminum stage barrier wall in minutes with only two people

Folds down into storage position with one quick motion

Storage carts are available; each holds up to 10 aluminum stage barrier

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Heavy-Duty aluminum stage barrier complies with the following:

Material: HREW 14 gauge steel tubing and steel plate with steel mesh face panels or aluminum tubing, aluminum plate with aluminum mesh face

Finish: Black powder coat

Dimension: 54.85 L x 48 W x 48 H

Weight: 162 bs / 73.4 kg (Steel)

https://www.tytruss.com/Barrier/

----------

